

Sins of the innovator - joeythibault
http://www.businessweek.com/managing/content/oct2009/ca20091020_948077.htm

======
jamesbressi
Ugh, I so didn't want to revisit this article yet again, especially after
promising I was done ranting on this, but I believe many can take issue with
the seventh deadly sin of innovators of Pride "You won't give up on your
favorite idea - even when the numbers prove you are wrong."

Numbers cannot always quantify and predict outcome. Again, Twitter -- while
the plans I have heard of to generate revenue sound exactly like what I would
be focusing on, there was no real business model or revenue model early on.
Facebook was in a similar situation.

To really drive home the point, look at the history of toilet paper. YES,
toilet paper. Did you know originally no one wanted to buy it because of the
taboos around it in society at the time? The "numbers" would have told you
that no one wants to wipe with a roll of tissue paper and to close up shop.
Well, we know how that turned out.

------
jamesbressi
I completely disagree with the first sin of lust for innovators. Maybe it
wasn't explained the way it was intended?

You should ABSOLUTELY be innovating "in a space you have no business being
in." Who's to tell you to not be there? Did Apple have no business to get into
cellular phones? Did Odeo have no business dabbling in social networks, thus
the creation of Twitter?

I say you should look to innovate in spaces that you have no business being
in. Your unapologetic curiosity and potentially oblivious depth of
understanding in that "space" is a fundamental element to many innovations.

Silly.

~~~
joeythibault
I agree with you, but I also agree that major changes in a companies focus can
really hurt morale (if the employees aren't sold on the idea they'll push
back).

Also, I think the author would agree with you to an extent. Apple really did
push into a market where they didn't have any prior business, but their
experiences and expertise really paved their way to success.

~~~
jamesbressi
Yes, major changes in a companies focus can hurt morale. BUT, when you have a
clear vision and mission, changes should be an expected constant. No one
really handles change well, hence the reason so many biz books are written on
how to manage it. And, morale goes down when the employees don't buy into the
vision and mission, but if the company shows the correlation and it holds true
to their vision and mission, morale shouldn't be hurt for that reason. I'm
over simplifying a bit and opening up another can of worms, but I'm sure you
get where I'm going.

Thank you my friend for engaging in debate. I love people like you in
communities like HN. Makes participation that much more enjoyable.

